# Automatic Egg Turner vs Manual



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

So I am planning on setting 9 or so silkie eggs tomorrow! I was wondering if I will have better hatch results turner the eggs by hand 2-3 times a day or to place the eggs in my automatic eggs turner where the eggs sit pointy side down? I was reading that it is not a natural state for the eggs to be in, as under the hen they lay on their sides. These are silkie eggs, so they are slightly smaller than regular breed eggs. I have a hova bator 1588, if that helps!!! I was planning to set the humidity to 45-50 percent. I live in quite a dry area in Canada! 

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## GAchick (Jan 19, 2014)

I consistently get 85-90% in mine with an auto turner. I wouldn't hand turn on a bet. But then again, I'm lazy. lol Seriously though, with the results that I get with an auto turner I just don't see the point in making things harder for myself. And for the record, I've hatched Marans, Americauna, Silkie, Orpinton, and mixed breed eggs/chicks this way.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Okay, great!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

What is a good humidity for hatching silkies?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

I keep mine around 50%RH until day 18


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Thanks!!! My humdity is at 47 now!!


----------

